# Using iPad Mini with cellular connection



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Now that verizon Unlimited data is back, I was thinking of using a iPad mini for Uber/Lyft. Does anyone use a tablet for this purpose. Any issues besides riders not being able to call you?
Thanks!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I use iPad mini in addition to my iPhone
uber app/navigation on iPhone
google maps on iPad mini

sprint unlimited

tried using iPad mini for uber, it was too slow


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

So you input address on iPad mini for drop off only?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

REDSEA said:


> So you input address on iPad mini for drop off only?


yes
I only input the destination address into google maps on the iPad mini on the long trips.
It helps tremendously on the freeway navigation, knowing when to get out of the car pool lane and multiple freeway transitions.
I buy data directly from the iPad mini as I need it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been using an iPad Pro 12.9 inch, mounted with Velcro. My iPhone 6 Plus is mounted to the left hand valve next to my steering wheel. Many passengers jokingly call the car at Tesla. Far from it. It's an Altima.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I use an iPad Mini 4 with LTE. Great device for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you run the driver app and use the
Mini while you drive? How does thempax call you if they need to get a hold of you?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I use an iPad Mini 4 with LTE. Great device for Uber/Lyft.


Do you get text capability with your LTE? If so, is that how you contact the customer, if needed?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

dolllarchaser said:


> Do you get text capability with your LTE? If so, is that how you contact the customer, if needed?


I text through my iPhone.

I can use my iPhone to call them if needed.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Pax call the number on the account, so itll ring your phone. To call pax, instead of trying to dial the number on the screen, i use tablet talk. Cost $0.99 but worth every penny. It mirrors your phone on the tablet. When you make a call on the tablet, its actually just controlling the phone and making the call remotely. Works perfectly. Works with text as well.


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Pax call the number on the account, so itll ring your phone. To call pax, instead of trying to dial the number on the screen, i use tablet talk. Cost $0.99 but worth every penny. It mirrors your phone on the tablet. When you make a call on the tablet, its actually just controlling the phone and making the call remotely. Works perfectly. Works with text as well.


No need for a third party app. Just sync your iphone with your ipad and you'll be able to txt and place calls to your pax from within the ipad while in Uber/Lyft app. It works great.
And how to sync?
Go to your iphone settings, scroll down to iphone and allow calls on other devices. There you should see your ipad mini. If you dont see it, make sure that both devices are logged in in your iCloud account.


----------



## AussieMike (Nov 5, 2018)

Stav53 said:


> No need for a third party app. Just sync your iphone with your ipad and you'll be able to txt and place calls to your pax from within the ipad while in Uber/Lyft app. It works great.
> And how to sync?
> Go to your iphone settings, scroll down to iphone and allow calls on other devices. There you should see your ipad mini. If you dont see it, make sure that both devices are logged in in your iCloud account.


Stav53, I have not made this work yet. I receive calls and texts from rides, but get a "Call Failed" message when I attempt to call or text them. I tried running a wifi router in the car, but then the iPad wanted to use wifi instead of sim. Any further suggestions?


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yup,
Upgraded to ios12 and calling pax through iPad mini doesn’t work anymore. No idea why.
Have to spend sometime to understand


----------

